# satisfecho de la rapidez



## biscia

Ciao a tutti!
Chi mi aiuta a capire cosa significa questa frase?

"Por su parte, el loro, satisfecho de la rapidez y colorido de los movimientos, lanzó una estrepitosa carcajada".

Siamo all'interno di un'esecuzione capitale. Il condannato a morte, si guarda intorno nell'attimo prima di morire e fa un elenco di tutti i dettagli che vede intorno, dalle guardie, all'ufficiale, ai cani, arrivando a questo pappagallo.

Quello che non capisco è "satisfecho de la rapidez", dato che non riesco a cogliere a cosa si riferisce. Probabilmente il pappagallo è agitato e animato dai movimenti e dalle persone.... ma "soddisfatto dalla rapidità"?? 

Qualche idea?

Grazie!


----------



## a malta

Di nuovo ciao!
'...euforico per la velocità e y colori dei movimenti...'


----------



## biscia

quindi tradurresti "satisfecho" con "euforico"?

Anche la seconda parte quindi cambia? Io avevo capito una cosa del tipo: "animato dai movimenti".....
Cioè in pratica secondo me è il pappagallo a essere euforico e animato, non sono i movimenti a essere veloci e colorati... ma forse sbaglio?


----------



## a malta

Oddio mi sto perdendo...
Vediamo un po'...  a me sembra che il pappagallo sia animato, agitato dalla velocità e dai colori dei movimenti...


----------



## biscia

Io non capisco la costruzione sintattica: credevo che "colorido" fosse legato al "loro (quindi ho scritto: soddisfatto dalla rapidità è animato dai movimenti).
Invece sarebbe come dici tu "euforico per la velocità e i colori dei movimenti", quindi leghi "colorido" a "movimientos", giusto?

Scusa ma l'autore è contorto.
Sicuramente ha più senso la tua traduzione  devo aver male interpretato ma a forza di leggere non ci cavavo più le gambe!!
Ultima domanda: ma come fanno dei movimenti ad essere colorati?? Forse intende "animati" "vivaci"??

(*e animato dai movimenti, senza accento, chiedo venia)


----------



## a malta

Biscia, non sono i movimenti ad essere colorati...io sto cercando di immaginare la scena...nella piazza c'è confusione, gente che va e viene...non saranno tutti vestiti dello stesso colore, no?
Quindi la frenesia del pappagallo è provocata sì dai movimenti, e in questi movimenti vede confusione, velocità , colori...
Come sempre, aspetterei altre opinioni e spiegazioni.

(tra l'altro ho davvero un pappagallino qua di fianco)...


----------



## biscia

E cosa ne pensa il pappagallino?? 

C*o*m*un*q*ue* non credo siano in piazza, ma all'interno di un carcere. La situazione c*o*m*un*q*ue* cambia poco, anche io avevo intuito che il pappagallo fosse agitato dal caos del momento... il punto è come rendere una frase del genere in italiano!

La mia ultima soluzione è :"animato dalla velocità e dai colori dei movimenti", dici che si capisce qualcosa?


----------



## a malta

Sì, io capisco...
Mí loro canta ...ma non è parlante
Buona serata Biscia...ci dirai  di che racconto si tratta?


----------



## biscia

_El conflicto,_ Virgilio Piñera.

Buona lettura


----------



## Neuromante

Non vi va bene "soddisfatto"? Nel originale dice proprio quello, e quello è il senso


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Biscia,

la frase spagnola è sbagliata (i pappagallini non "lanzan carcajadas" ) oppure è un antropomorfismo dell'autore: _el loro... lanzó una estrepitosa carcajada_. La frase, così scritta, si riferisce al pappagallo. Per quanto riguarda "satisfecho" può benissimo andare _soddisfatto_. Non è chiaro se il pappagallo è agitato da sé (il quel caso sarebbe: _...de sus movimientos_") oppure è animato dai movimenti delle persone (direi di sì, se vogliamo rimanere nel senso di quell'antropomorfismo alquanto grottesco).


----------



## biscia

Sì Sì, l'autore in questione è uno specialista del grottesco  
Grazie mille!


----------



## Geviert

biscia said:


> Sì Sì, l'autore in questione è uno specialista del grottesco
> Grazie mille!



Ecco, allora direi che siamo a posto. Vai tranquilla con gli aggettivi se lo stile dell'autore è proprio quello.


----------



## biscia

Neuromante, come fa un pappagallo a essere soddisfatto di qualcosa??

é questo che non mi torna, l'avevo interpretato anche io quindi come "animato" o "agitato"


----------



## Geviert

> come fa un pappagallo a essere soddisfatto di qualcosa??



Allora non siamo a posto. Sai cos'è il genere grottesco? Ecco la risposta.


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto.
 Lo stai "interpretando", cioè: Stai cambiando il testo originale. In spagnolo dice che è soddisfatto.


Al di là dal fatto che forze qualche minuti prima abbia trovato una pappagalla un po vissuta...


----------

